# 97 maxima tachometer problem PLS HELP!!!



## unzip2000 (Dec 19, 2009)

hi i have 97 maxima auto with 130k miles. just bought it recently. realized there is a issue with the tachometer. sometimes when i start the car it goes all the way to the end and stays there. (goes to number 8) and while driving it for a while it comes back to the normal rpm which the engine is in. and sometimes it just wiggles around 4-6rpm even when im driving around 2rpms. i checked for any codes. and nothing pops up so i was wondering if its the tachometer itself which gives issues or there can be a sensor failure which doesn't pop up for the check engine light. please help guys... 

thanks
sid :newbie:


----------



## Laurelturbo (Dec 12, 2009)

Typical Nissan. Check for bad connections, and/or corrotion. If not, and more likely, youll need to replace it.


----------



## unzip2000 (Dec 19, 2009)

Laurelturbo said:


> Typical Nissan. Check for bad connections, and/or corrotion. If not, and more likely, youll need to replace it.


hi thanks for the reply, you mean to check the connections of the tachometer or any kind of sensor? 

thanks 
sid


----------



## Laurelturbo (Dec 12, 2009)

On the tach... If they are fine, then most probably the tach is dead.


----------



## unzip2000 (Dec 19, 2009)

Laurelturbo said:


> On the tach... If they are fine, then most probably the tach is dead.


thanks buddy i will check on it today. i also got a complete meter board just in case  i will update the results soon. 

thanks again for the help.


----------



## unzip2000 (Dec 19, 2009)

Guys, thanks for all the help i did have to replace the tachometer there was nothing wrong with the connections and the problem was the tachometer itself .

thanks again for all the ideas.

cheers
sid


----------

